# looking for someone to upholster our motorhome in devon



## dipstick0_0 (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi
We live in plymouth and want to have our motorhome reupholstered can you recommend anyone within a reasonable distance
Regards 

Alan


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Why not ring Murvi?,he may just know someone. I do not own a Murvi,but when i was looking to start M/homing,he was most helpfull,and his m/h's are very nice.
Jented.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I would suggest that you try a few domestic upholsterers. I did and he did a cracking job.


----------

